# Coyote elimination suddestions



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

*COYOTE ELIMINATION*



I described a friends coyote problem to a gentleman that frequents a local bar and always has something to offer on just about any subject. He and his vast vast knowledge are so well known and respected that there is a bar stool

(with a seat belt???? ) engraved with his name.



The only way he can recall reducing coyote numbers without endangering other animals with traps is to shoot them. They are generally too darn smart for cage traps too. Even with a dedicated hunting/shooting program he doubts’s you will ever eliminate all of the coyotes as others will simply move into the territory.



Now in the case of this area and knowing it is marshy and loaded with frogs, my friend suggested catching a large frog and hooking the frog thru the thickest portion of the thigh with an eight ought circle hook (to assure a corner of mouth hook set) that is attached to say, a hundred feet of 50# test braided wire line which when stretched to the limit would trigger a transmitter that sends a signal to a miniature remote receiver. The individual responsible for the frog could carry the remote at all times and be prepared to dispatch the coyote by whatever means he deemed applicable. With a little luck, he might be able to salvage the other frog leg if uneaten prior to the corner of mouth hook set.



Another possibility would be to obtain a pack of say 12 to 18 Border Collies to patrol the area. Though the Borders are fairly small, their shear numbers should give them an advantage in confronting a coyote. Again, said individual would get the additional benefit of exercise having that many of those energetic dogs to feed and clean up after.



Well, that is the three cents worth of information and suggestions I was able to obtain in an attempt to assist regarding the problem. Any pro & con comments regarding these suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Um, well.... That's unique? Ive never head of using a frog for bait, but I do know guys that use live and wounded chickens as bait, and tie a string or heavy line to one of their legs so they cant go anywhere. 

My method is an ar-15, with a good scope,flashlight and of course the suppressor and my mojo rabbit decoy and icotec 350 game call.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I'd say you could replace the Border Collies with 1 or 2 Big Plott Hounds. If they get ahold of a Yote,the Yote is dead. Simply put.


Roscoe


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Snares set by someone that knows what they are doing is by far the most effective coyote catching/killing method by far.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Get on YouTube and look up KS Coyote Hunt. That's how you eliminate coyotes.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Lundy is correct, snares are by far the most effective and selective method of controlling yote numbers. You will not eliminate them all, but you can keep them in check.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I say try the frog, if it doesn't work you can get one of those fancy drones, mount a mini gun on it and just play some call of duty coyote killers!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

In the past few months my son has killed 6 coyotes using snares, he has taken them from two spots, 1 around the goose carcasses from the late season, those coyotes are crazy about them, he has killed 3 around there. The other spot is within 10 yards of a US 15 exit ramp. This spot he just places snares at a tree that fell on the fence, on the other side of the ramp there is a large pile of dead deer from the state road crew, when they move one. He got a big female just last evening. I never knew we had so many around here


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Flathead76 said:


> Get on YouTube and look up KS Coyote Hunt. That's how you eliminate coyotes.


WOW! That is hard core. I heard a report of a guy here in Richland County that took over 100 last year using dogs, I don't know they were used in the same way, more like a drive so I was told.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

First you have to find a really high cliff. Set up a road runner decoy at the base of the cliff. Get the coyote to the top of the cliff and hand it an ACME anvil. Problem solved!

Wes


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> WOW! That is hard core. I heard a report of a guy here in Richland County that took over 100 last year using dogs, I don't know they were used in the same way, more like a drive so I was told.


Lol! Those yotes don't even have a chance with that set up. Each truck has two banks of 5 grey hounds on a side. Plus they are working in a group of multiple trucks with the same set up. In the video the hounds are loving that action. Someone should post up the link on here.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Flathead76 said:


> Lol! Those yotes don't even have a chance with that set up. Each truck has two banks of 5 grey hounds on a side. Plus they are working in a group of multiple trucks with the same set up. In the video the hounds are loving that action. Someone should post up the link on here.


Boom.  The one looks like he may have some irish wolfhound in him.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Haha, love it. Every time he releases those dogs a member of peta's head explodes.


----------

